# Ford 4400?



## Guzzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi everyone thanks for any help in advance.
I bought a tractor last year I was told it was a 4400.
The RPM's weren't logging on instrumentation panel.
I could manually move cable and RPM's would deflect.
My tractor has an alternator not a generator.
I installed small extension cable that was missing.
The New Holland near my house said mine wasn't a true 4400.
So not sure what I have. i would like to restore to original.
Under the hood it had these numbers.
Tractor number C589584
Model DU212K
Unit 8K04B
Engine 8H25A
Transmission 8H17B
Rear Axle 8H23C
Stamp on engine D5NN6015
Stamp on transmission D5NN7006 P
Stamp on rear axle DN7NN402


----------



## Guzzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Found these so far but can't decipher DU212k totally.
DU=?
2=?
1=diesel
2=trans 540
K=6/4 manual reversing
Unit 8K04B Engine 8H25A Trans 8H17B Rear axle 8H23C
8=1968 8=1968 8=1968 8=1968
K=Oct H=Aug H=Aug H=Aug
04=Date 25=date 17=date 23=date
B=day shift A=midnight B=day shift C=Aft


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Guzzy,

Model DU212K
D = 4000 series
U2 = Utility, Highway??? Just a guess..
1 = diesel
2 = trans 540 PTO
K = 6/4 manual reversing

Production Code 8K04B
8 = 1968
K = November
04 = 4th day of month
B = Day shift. 
So, your tractor was built on November 4th, 1968 by the day shift. 

The "C" on your serial number denotes made in the USA. You can find a bit more by going to tractordata.com and also www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_​serial.html

In addition, do a search for "Ford 4400 Tractor Specifications". Springfieldbiz.com has 4 pages of technical data for a 4400 which may be of interest to you.

Tractorhouse.com has four 4400's listed for sale. Have a look at them for comparison to your's...


----------



## Guzzy (Feb 10, 2012)

sixbales,
Thx for help I have a new pic might be easier to tell to someone who can tell by better picture to confirm.
Looked for plate with serial number near starter but I have bracket covering it.
Will look under as soon as I can.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

This is getting interesting. I posted your tractor's numbers on another forum. I was questioning the DU2 in the model number DU212K. 

1) Got the following response from [email protected]:

"DU1 and DU2 was the designation for 515 tractors built from 1975-1978."

"Mark" 

2) I also obtained the following comment from RickB:

"The serial # identifies it as a US built tractor made in 1978. Call it a 515."

3) The following comment is from Shetland Sheepdog:

"I agree that it's a 515, and one of the very last ones built!

New Holland says production ended in Sept of '78, and unit # says it came off the line on Oct 4th of '78, (the letter I is skipped in date codes, so Aug is H & Sept is J)"

4) This comment from Sean in PA raises an important point:

"Unless it really is a 4400 that had it's transmission replaced with one that came out of a 515. Are those number only stamped into the bell housing, or are they also on the sticker under the hood?"

NOTE: The serial number, model number, and mfg. code are also stamped in a flat spot on the bell housing just behind the starter. You need to confirm these numbers with those you got from under the hood. 

_______________________________________________

So, your tractor is not a 4400, but a *515*. The 8 in the unit code represents 1978 rather than 1968. There's not a lot of info on 515's out there. But you can get service manuals from various sources (ssb, ebay, etc).


----------



## Guzzy (Feb 10, 2012)

I was finally able to find and verify the Production Code.
I have included pics for someone else who runs into this and needs help too.


----------

